

LinkedIn: What the “data export” contains - zeeed

after LinkedIn had extended the period for retrieving&#x2F;exporting one&#x27;s own data (see link below) I became curious and requested my own dump.<p>Since it has just arrived and I downloaded my zip, curious what they had on me, here&#x27;s what it contained. It would have interested me so I thought I&#x27;d post it and see what you think.<p>- profile picture<p>- email addresses (every single one, also old&#x2F;deactivated ones)<p>- received endorsenents (when&#x2F;who&#x2F;what)<p>- languages &amp; levels<p>- login attempts (timestamped, with IP and full user agent string, reaching back until 2013 for me)<p>- search queries (timestamp &amp; search string, back until 2013)<p>- timestamp of opening&#x2F;closing&#x2F;reopening the account<p>- connections (first&#x2F;last name, email, current position &amp; company)<p>- positions held (with dates)<p>- skills listed on the profile<p>- ad targeting, with the following fields
  &quot;Age Group&quot;|&quot;Country&quot;|&quot;Company Sizes&quot;|&quot;Companies&quot;|&quot;Followed Companies&quot;|&quot;Functions&quot;|&quot;Gender&quot;|&quot;Industries&quot;|&quot;Followed Industries&quot;|&quot;Partner Opt Out Advertising&quot;|&quot;Seniorities&quot;|&quot;State&quot;	&quot;Zip Code&quot;|&quot;Schools&quot;|&quot;Graduation Year&quot;|&quot;Groups&quot;|&quot;Interface Language&quot;|&quot;Degree Classes&quot;|&quot;Skills&quot;<p>- education (start&#x2F;end, degree, notes)
======
zeeed
looks like I have an underpopulated profile. There are many more fields
contained, I have uploaded their "README" that came along with the zip file.

[http://pastebin.com/aFigdAiV](http://pastebin.com/aFigdAiV)

